# Finally...and then there were 4...next a little pink.done. group photo



## ()relics (Sep 10, 2010)

As some of you know,  I have been waiting for my last 2 groups of does to be "ready" to kid.   Wednesday night I couldn't take it any longer and moved the first group into the barn,  to settle them in for kidding.  Thursday morning around 1130 I went into the barn to find these 2 little devils fighting over which teat belonged to whom.  So the begining of the 2nd to last group starts with 2 bucklings.  7# 14 oz on the traditional and 6#11 oz on the solid...Both were up and nearly dry with no help from me....Just the way I like it...







they will both be wethered and ready for market by Mid-December....3 more does to follow shortly in this group, then back to the pasture with them to make room for THE LAST of my Z kids...


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 10, 2010)

The little solid buckling is handsome.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Sep 10, 2010)

They are so cute!  Congratulations!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 10, 2010)

They are adorable! I really like the solid buck. Congratulations!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 10, 2010)

So I am just finishing the first post...and decide I really should check on the doe and her new kids.  I get to the barn and see doe #2 all hunched up and contracting.....5 minutes or so later boy #1 is on the ground but we aren't finished....a couple more minutes boy #2 is on the ground....Both are up and nursing in less than 15 minutes, again with no help...2 traditional bucklings first out weighs 7# and the second weighs 7# 12oz....must be something in the water around here...2 does down 2 to go, with 4 boys and counting...Both of these boys will be wethered and most likely go to market in December, the smaller wether has some show potential but we will see how he shapes up....this picture is with my phone that is covered in....Yucky stuff....so it isn't very clear....its is maybe 10 minutes  after boy #2 hit the ground....the only thing I did was scatter some shavings around to dry a spot for her...She did the rest.  The smaller buckling has the spot on his back.







I did take random pictures throughout the whole birthing process...I'm sure everyone has seen the deal before but I add my own color commentary to the event...Kind of messy...slightly funny...I may post it some day with an R rating.


----------



## warthog (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations they are so cute, I too like the solid buck from the first doe.  He is so handsome.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 10, 2010)

Congratulations! Are you done with birthing now? That was great that it happened in one day!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 10, 2010)

I have 2 more does in this group, 1 more commercial and 1 fullblood.  I tried to breed all the does in each group to kid within a few days of each other, ideally. These girls all kiddded within 5 days last december and they are right on pace to repeat.... That way when 1 group is done kidding they all move out and stay together, even the kids will stay as a group and either be fed for market or added to the herd as replacements...Just works best for me that way... I have 1 more group that will kid before the first of the year.  They are in the pasture now until they get closer...then inside they go, probably sometime just before thanksgiving.  Incidently these commercial girls were from one of my original groups and they are all still together.


----------



## helmstead (Sep 10, 2010)

Congrats on the babies!  Thinking pink for ya on the next does!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 10, 2010)

Hopefully the buckling storm will pass before the FB kids...if you know what I mean


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2010)

I'm with everyone else, realllllly liking that red boy...but before you offer....NO, thanks...I don't need one.

I'd like to see the group once they've got their sea legs under them, if you have time next week.

Looks like some good, attentive mamas.  Congrats.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 10, 2010)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> I'm with everyone else, realllllly liking that red boy...but before you offer....NO, thanks...I don't need one.
> 
> I'd like to see the group once they've got their sea legs under them, if you have time next week.
> 
> Looks like some good, attentive mamas.  Congrats.


He's not red...He Is Chocolate...you would have no use for unregistered bucklings...as nice as they may seem.  You will be more interested in what falls out of the Fb...I told you they were ugly but good, the does that is...I'll take a group photo but I am waiting until all the girls are done.  There WILL be more tomorrow.


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 10, 2010)

He sure looks red in that pic...

I just think he'll make a nice wether, is all...


----------



## ()relics (Sep 11, 2010)

1130 today, as earlier promised, doe #3 kidded.  The fullblood dedcided it was her turn and so as not to be "out done" by some lowly commercial does, she had a giant 9#7oz girl...The doe kid was dry and trying to stand when I found her, in a matter of 5 or so minutes she was up and trying to nurse....







....not sure what I am going to do with her yet, add as a replacement or sell, but it will come to me in time...my daughter says her name is  Hope .We will see about that......She is a fullblood..... look at the long ears and dark head on that little girlie...1 more doe left and she can't hold out much longer....


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 11, 2010)

Yeah on a female! Cute little thing!


----------



## warthog (Sep 11, 2010)

Congratulations a cute girlie


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 11, 2010)

Lovin' her dark head....Congrats once again!


----------



## ()relics (Sep 12, 2010)

Sometime during the Bears game today, doe #4 kidded.  I went out after the game and found a buckling dry and nursing.  He weighs in at 11# 15oz.  He will probably be a market wether, as well, although I did keep a wether from this doe last year to show...but its kind of early....He will stay with his group of 4 other boys and a girl and their dams and move back out to the pasture next week.  This group had an average birth weight of 8# 6oz on 6 kids....a little lighter than I like but they will gain weight fast and by 14days I should be able to tell if I have any show prospects...again its alittle early.









this is the last kid for me for awhile, Thanksgiving/Early December, I will have 5 more does ready.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 12, 2010)

congratulations on your successful birthings! Always a good feeling when everything goes well.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Sep 12, 2010)

Congratulations on all the beautiful new kids  Really enjoy the pics!


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 12, 2010)

Congrats again....he's a biggun.

Is it kidding season again here yet?  You're giving me the 'itch'...lol


----------



## ()relics (Sep 26, 2010)

so after it was all said and done...with a couple tailend does that jumped rather unexpectedly into this group, I ended up with 10 kids, 5 doeling and 5 bucklings, from 6 does in 11 days.  Here is the group photo minus 1 bottle kid that I had already sold: 







If you see one you like pm me and we may be able to get him/her to you...bucklings will be Non-registerable the doelings will have application for registration paperwork.   Have to get these rascals out of the barn and start to prepare for the next group.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 27, 2010)

The one with the dark head in the feed pan is seriously cute!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Sep 27, 2010)

Are the reds facing away doelings or bucklings?


----------



## ()relics (Sep 27, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> The one with the dark head in the feed pan is seriously cute!


FB doeling...that is the goal of my breeding plan....


----------



## ()relics (Sep 27, 2010)

greenfamilyfarms said:
			
		

> Are the reds facing away doelings or bucklings?


the 2 dark solid reds are doelings...probably going to keep them at least until the next group of kids makes their appearance....I need afew as replacements...Yeah dark solid kids, Another breeding goal....they are percentages.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 27, 2010)

If I "needed" a Boer I would probably have to ask for that doeling... I'll bet she's going to be a knock-out.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 27, 2010)

n.smithurmond said:
			
		

> If I "needed" a Boer I would probably have to ask for that doeling... I'll bet she's going to be a knock-out.


She was born 9/11/10 at 9#7oz....When I processed her at 14 days old she weighed 18#10oz...that would be almost double her birth weight, .66# per day ADG....thats what I am looking for...but as you can see they already have pellets to snack on.  I would think she is going to be staying here to join the herd...thanks for noticing her


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 27, 2010)

Nice looking group.


----------



## warthog (Sep 27, 2010)

Really great, I like the one back left, with the sliver/grey ears really sweet.


----------



## ()relics (Sep 27, 2010)

warthog said:
			
		

> Really great, I like the one back left, with the sliver/grey ears really sweet.


that little guy now belongs to a youngster that will be showing him as her 4H project next year....His ears are a trade mark of one of my bucks.  His dam had speckled ears and he throws the occasional speckle....he is pictured <-------over there


----------



## Roll farms (Sep 27, 2010)

I really like the dark red ones but he's being a stingy butt and won't sell me one.  
After I was nice and sold him one, too.  HMPH.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Sep 28, 2010)




----------

